# "Don't Stop The Music" campaign in UK



## Sid James

I've recently read about pianist James Rhodes' campaign to get people to donate unused instruments for use by children who otherwise wouldn't have a chance to play music.

Rhodes argued that his instrument "amnesty" has already had results, and has also talked about the pitiful state of music education in schools across the United Kingdom.

I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but I thought I would do a thread on it. I think there is a lot to be gained from putting these instruments to use if they are otherwise gathering dust at the back of a cupboard for years.

The campaign website below:

http://www.dontstopthemusic.co.uk/

Have a look and post about it if you want. Its a bit of positive news amongst all the gloomy things being reported nowadays.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ Super initiative!

And if you want to know why music education is in such a poor state in English primary schools, you have only to look at the training that we give to primary-school teachers. 

On a typical PGCE course for primary school teachers, the trainees will recieve 3 hours in the whole year for the teaching of music. How can we expect our non-musicians (or non-artists, non-historians etc) to teach well with such a low level of training?


----------



## Vaneyes

Stop the Wars. Don't stop the Music.

Best of luck to the UK in this initiative. Similar actions have had to be taken in Venezuela, the battle-scarred Middle East, and other places.

Cuba is now fighting an instrument shortage, and the difficulty in repairing.

http://news.yahoo.com/cuba-violinmakers-battle-instrument-shortage-040028781.htmlRe Venezuela

http://www.trust.org/item/20141013151120-t6xm7


----------



## ptr

Very good initiative! I've been donating to the instrument fund of the Swedish branch of el sistema!

Something all of us can do! (And there are surely similar organisations in most countries!)

/ptr


----------

